# Microsquirt Module for PnP Motronic



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just a little project I put together for a customer. Needed to fit inside a stock ECU case for class rules. Needed adjustability but didn't want to break the bank. 










Microsquirt module atop a breadboard, all very carefully point-to-point wired into a factory ECM connector. 2.5 bar MAP sensor on board using a modded stock endplate for the MAP pass through. 

A few interesting thing with the Micro module vs a cased Micro:

Needed mods to the daughter card to use the opto circuit (jumper input diodes)
Serial shield grounding is VERY important (tie to signal ground pin)

All in all it turned out OK, but for any more I might just design a carrier circuit board. Probably would have taken less time! Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Awesome work! I wish someone would do a BOB for that connector.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I may design a few adapter boards for it. Don't like the bob though its faster to just solder a connector and shrink it.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Always cool to see something new. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

quality work paul!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Would this work on 92 vw golf 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

92 is either digifant or cis-e motronic... both use different connectors and other hardware. I am sure *something* could be made if its digi.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

It's digi

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Find or remove a stock ecm connector and get to work!


----------

